# New T-Mobile MDA and SDA released



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

MDA

SDA

I think I'm going to pick up the MDA saturday. Thought that some of you would be interested to know (mostly Don). Don't worry, I have no intention of paying that much for it.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

looks like the UT Starcom unit Don was talking about earlier.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

There are some obvious differences but the electronic specs iare quite close to the XV6700.

One Review-
http://www.infosyncworld.com/reviews/n/5530.html

I believe this is still win 2003SE which, to me has several limitations that wm5 has improved upon.

IMO- the phone hardwaree is just a part of the equation. Some people need to communicate in Europe often so having T-Moble is a deffinite advantage. I don't and needed much more reliable communications stateside. 
Switching to Verizon has supplied this for me. With T-Mobile, I would get dropped calls and audio breakups easily 30-50% of the time I used the service. GPRS was great when it was the only thing out but today, it is like using an 1100 baud modem dial up when you have a Cable modem choice. Just doesn't compete. The MDAIII is EDGE capable and I have no experience with EDGE. With Verizon service for a month now, I have not lost one phone call and the audio is solid. My wife reports the same experience with her Treo700w. She says she hasn't had this reliable service since our days with Cingular. Also, I spoke to a T-Mobile rep at CES. He said that when T-Mobile has the footprint that Verizon has today that will be about 2010 but their technology will then be able to support far more bandwidth than Verizon's EVDO. He said for footprint, check back with T-Mobile in 3-4 years.  The downside to his story is that if true, the present day popularity of EVDO may cripple its speed rather quickly. We have to wait and see but for now, it works well and I'm much happier than I was with T-Mobile.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

DonLandis said:


> There are some obvious differences but the electronic specs iare quite close to the XV6700.
> 
> One Review-
> http://www.infosyncworld.com/reviews/n/5530.html
> ...


I should know the answer to this but I don't. So I will ask. I have 2003. Is there an upgrade available to WM5?


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Some PDA's were capable of this upgrade, like the IPAQ 4700 and others but others, due to the memory configuration were not compatible with the new way memory is alocated in WM5. You will have to check your PDA's WM5 compatibility list. I know, my IPAQ 6315 is not compatible with the new memory management process in WM5.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Don, you still using your 6315? Mine is starting to bug out. It's locking up a lot (ever since I started using a BT headset).


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

DonLandis said:


> One Review-
> http://www.infosyncworld.com/reviews/n/5530.html


not exactly the same phone. (MDA and MDA III) I believe the MDA will be wm5 and have a slower processor (200mhz). It is a lot like the XV6700 but with no antenna and a few other things, I'm sure.

Not at the T-Mobile store here by my place. I'll probably got this weekend and try to pick one up.


----------

